# Blocked path in Snuff Mills by Broomhill Road



## Skin (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what is going on? 

I went for a walk all along the river with friend and dog to Frenchay today and then back (in the rain) along the other side of the river by Blackberry Hill only to find the way out blocked by barriers to Broomhill Road.

Had I been a tiny bit larger (and it was a struggle squeezing through gap in barrier) than I would have had to have walked along way back up the hill and come down a different path to the river! 

Anyone know what's going on? I hope they aren't going to build there!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

is that broomhill road, brislington? no idea what has happened there tonight. but i went to school near there


----------



## Skin (Mar 3, 2009)

Bugger maybe I don't mean Broomhill Road! 
I mean the road which the car park and cafe at Snuff Mills is off!
The one that goes up to the road to Frenchay and leads to the gates of that Yellow Castle place.
Rushes off to look at a map!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 3, 2009)

Somebody new bought the land a year ago and has carried out some clearing work on it.  (-I presume they intend building on it eventually?)  

Opponents say this is disrupting what is a natural haven for wildlife.  

There's a campaign: http://snuffmills.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 3, 2009)

Skin said:


> Bugger maybe I don't mean Broomhill Road!
> I mean the road which the car park and cafe at Snuff Mills is off!
> The one that goes up to the road to Frenchay and leads to the gates of that Yellow Castle place.
> Rushes off to look at a map!



There are two Broomhill Roads, I think.  One of them is indeed at Snuff Mills, the other in Brislington.

marty21, I presume this means your childhood stomping ground remains safe for the mo'.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> There are two Broomhill Roads, I think.  One of them is indeed at Snuff Mills, the other in Brislington.
> 
> marty21, I presume this means your childhood stomping ground remains safe for the mo'.



breathes a sigh of relief! more than childhood, 11-18 i was a man when i left there


----------



## Geri (Mar 4, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> There's a campaign: http://snuffmills.blogspot.com/



It look so pretty in the snow


----------



## Isambard (Mar 5, 2009)

They are allowed to block the paths for a while but some landowners like to keep these "temporary" blockages going on for years.


----------

